# Angeln auf den ostthailändischen Inseln



## chaturanga (7. November 2014)

Hallo ich bin demnächst auf den Inseln Koh Chang, Koh Mak, Koh Koot u.a.. Hat jemand ein paar Infos?

Gruß Norbert


----------



## zwilling (14. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf den ostthailändischen Inseln*

Hallo Chaturanga,
Gruß vom Zwilling aus Koh Samui,
Hier kommt gerade ein böser Monsun anmarschiert, deshalb ist mal Zeit 
fürs Bord .Dank wahnsinnig schnellem Internet kann mann hier toll komunizieren...
Ich will morgen einen Tagesausflug zum Schnorcheln dorthin machen.
Angelzeug habe ich zwar mit,  aber erst mal von unten gucken.
Wenn was nützliches zum Fischen vor den Inseln zu kriegen ist , werde ich mich hierzu nochmal melden. Vielleicht tue ich mir dann einen Angeltripp an.
Bei den Temperaturen gibt es aber schöneres. Angeltouren werden hier am
Chaweng Beach so alle 100 Meter in den Touristikbüros angeboten
Bis dahin , Gruß vom Zwilling


----------

